

A Standard for the Transmission of IP Datagrams on Avian Carriers - js2
http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc1149

======
double122
There was a question about this in a formal exam, in my first year at uni:

"RFC 1149 was release on 01/04/90, but what was it about?"

Some lecturers do have a sense of humour!

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Hang on - I just submitted this:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2211093>

------
js2
As long as we're jumping the gun on 4/1.

